# Can I get a Crash Course Offshore Fishing



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't know much about offshore, but want to take a boat out a couple times this week. Looking at trolling for Spanish (don't have planer boards) and drifting over some wrecks/reefs. What do I use and how do I do it? Trolling Clarks Spoons I'm assuming? Straw rigs above them? Will it work without planers? 

For the bottom fishing I'm planning on 50-80 lb bottom rigs with 4/0-6/0 circle hooks with squid and fresh cut bait, maybe menhaden, blues, or whiting from the day before. I also want to drop down a live one for grouper (or anything, really) on a 80-100 lb mono rig to a 6/0-8/0 circle hooks. 

Last thing would be what kind of rig can I use for live bait for kings and Spanish? 

Thanks for any help...


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

How far out we talking?
Off the beach? 5 to 10? Parking lot? Gulf stream?

I can't help with the trolling bit, but I bottom and drift line fish from the headboats a good bit. (In fact 3 miles out on it right now)

For the sea bass and snappers I use 6/0 circle hooks on #60 rigs with 12 oz. Triggers 3/0 on #60 and keep the bait way off the bottom.
Grouper #65 or #80 braid to #80 or #100 mono topshot ro a 7/0 to 10/0 circle hook. Live pinfish or whole dead bait. Brought a couple dozen menhaden with me today.

Kings, mahi, and Bonita on drift lines made with 2 foot of 7 strand with #4 4x trebles to #60 topsjot.

Very dependent on how far out you get.
As you get closer to the beach you can use lighter gear for little bass and whatnot.

First cobia I've heard of wsd caught at 3 mile reef yesterday.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Would be trolling just off the beach for Spanish, and bottom fishing/drifting over the General Sherman wreck or 3 mile reef depending if we go out of NMB or MI. 
Thanks for the help. Check your PMs.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm usually a 50+ miles offshore or bust guy. Have only fished 3 mile twice in the past few years. Caught little sea bass, sharks, weakfish and flounder between the two.

Standard for Spanish trolling are clarksppons on planers. 
Yo-zuri and rapala trolling plugs if you want to burn cash.
You can always throw a diamond jig, straw rig or gotcha.

Spadefishing with jellyballs the way to fish the nearshore reefs in early summer eveyone says. You just get a dozen jellys, slide two on a coat hanger hanging off the boat and chum them up.
Bring a cobia rod with you. Preferably already rigged.


----------

